# "Direct Grip" Pouch



## JoergS

I have been playing with pouches, too.

This time I am not so much after power (imagine that!), but I want precision. Releasing the pouch evenly is important for that.

When I fooled around with the shotgun pouch, I found that if you cut real large holes into the pouch, left and right to the center, then it allows you to directly grip the ball instead of the leather. The ball is locked very firmly into the hole, much like in a double cupped pouch.

You pinch the leather in front of the ball and pull right against the smooth steel surface. SO you can hold on very tight, and when you release, the smooth surfaces of the ball will ensure a very even motion flow.

This works really good.

I think you should try it!



















Jörg


----------



## e~shot

Very nice, method - I also going to try one...


----------



## smitty

I did try it with a pouch I made out of leather, but the side holes wore blisters on my fingers. It shot very well, but I just couldn't keep shooting it.


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

very nice, do you know what kind of leather it is?


----------



## Tex-Shooter

Joerg, try it with the smooth hard side in! -- Tex


----------



## Dayhiker

I took Joerg's design and mixed it with some of Baumstamm's pouches and came up with this, which I think is better? (With all due respect, of course.)


----------



## Tex-Shooter

I think that from a bench rest, they will both effect accuracy (make the shot group larger). You may or may not be able to tell it when shooting offhand. -- Tex


----------



## hawk2009

I have been making pouches with a leather jacket I got off ebay,the jacket leather is thin but strong so I cut a sheet out folded it in half and glued it,then cut several out the feel is so different as it is thin you can feel and grip the ammo easily, the pouch I am testing has had over 1200 shots through it and is still going strong they dont look to bad either


----------



## Performance Catapults

smitty said:


> I did try it with a pouch I made out of leather, but the side holes wore blisters on my fingers. It shot very well, but I just couldn't keep shooting it.


That's the problem I run into with a double molded pouch, or anything other than a standard pouch. With my release method, I would have a nice blister on the side of my finger.


----------



## smitty

Jim, do you hold the pouch with the sides of two fingers without using your thumb? I think I read that. Do you have to or did you choose to develop it for another reason?


----------



## Performance Catapults

smitty said:


> Jim, do you hold the pouch with the sides of two fingers without using your thumb? I think I read that. Do you have to or did you choose to develop it for another reason?


I hold it between my forefinger, and middle finger. Had to change because I developed trigger thumb from shooting too heavy of bands. I only wish I had used my current release when I began shooting, not only to have kept from developing trigger thumb, but because I like my current release over holding the pouch with my thumb.


----------



## JoergS

I like shooting very heavy ammo from very strong band sets. No way I could pull that without my thumb.

The way how I punched the holes, my fingers really pull the steel ball, not the leather. This is the key, a blister can arise if you pull at the edge of the leather. The ball is very smooth and can not really cause blisters any more than plain leather can.


----------



## Sam

how significantly has it improved your accuracy?


----------



## Gandolphin

you should try to put a magnet in a pouch,
a weak one, it won't affect on the balls movement.


----------



## Sam

It will reduce weight and drag increasing the velocity of your projectile, but the gains I think would be negligible... I think that design would cause the ball to spin, possibly having negative ramifications on accuracy?


----------



## Gandolphin

what if you try to put very weak magnets on the center?
did anyone try it?


----------



## Flatband

They have them. We were giving them out at the Tournament in PA this past spring. If anyone is interested, Slingshots USA carries them. I'll put the link below. Flatband









http://stores.slingshotsusa.com/StoreFront.bok


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny

hawk2009 said:


> I have been making pouches with a leather jacket I got off ebay,the jacket leather is thin but strong so I cut a sheet out folded it in half and glued it,then cut several out the feel is so different as it is thin you can feel and grip the ammo easily, the pouch I am testing has had over 1200 shots through it and is still going strong they dont look to bad either


I've used jacket leather (not motor-bike jackets, that's cow-hide) I folded it once and sewed around the edge, I couldn't tell you the number of shots it's had but I used Thera-gold and simply sliced a hole in the sides (instead of a hole punch) not only has it lasted without a stretch or tear but it's very easy on the fingers and has a very snug fit; I think the nature of it being a double layer pouch, means it has more room for maneuver, so it grips well and is still light. I would recommend it in your arsenal, it's definitely my nicest pouch.


----------



## hawk2009

I use a hole punch as I use tubes,cut another dozen today so will have to cut another sheet out and glue it,got all week though as im on holiday now.


----------



## haertig

Someone should invent an "electromagnetic lock" release pouch. This would smooth and stabilize the release, and also prevent trigger thumb because the magnet does the holding, not your fingers.

I'm thinking something you hold in your hand, that contains a battery, a "push-once-for-on, push-again-for-off" switch, and an electromagnet. Put your steel ball in the pouch, and have a small hole in the back center of the pouch so part of the steel ball is exposed rearward. Click-on your device, grabbing the ball in the pouch with the electromagnet, draw, then click-off the device to power down the electromagnet thus releasing the pouch. You could use a simpler momentary push-for-on switch too. Push and hold the switch,snag pouch and draw, let go of the switch to release the pouch. You can get small electromagnets that can hold around 40 lbs with 5 watts of power. That's easily within the rechargeable battery range (inexpensive NiMH AA's would probably do just fine). For non-steel ammo, you'd have to build some type of ferrous (steel) metal into the pouch itself to grab with the electromagnet.

Make the devices handle out of hollow tube. Maybe 4 inches of small diameter plastic PVC pipe (electrical conduit?) Hook up the batteries inside this tube. Mount the switch on one end of the tube so when you hold the tube your thumb naturally rests on the pushbutton switch. Mount the electromagnet to the side of the tube somehow - so the whole contraption looks like a "T" with the magnet sticking out between your middle fingers. To picture what I'm imagining, think of a pair of "brass knuckles" used in fighting. On the front of the knuckles, where you would hit with, sits the electromagnet. And the back part of the knuckles that you would grip in the palm of you hand would be the tube and batteries I'm talking about. The switch sits on top, pointing upwards so your thumb could press it.

Here's some electromagents: http://www.solenoidc...gnetcatalog.htm

And here are the specs on one that just might do the job:

http://www.solenoidc.../e-05-125p2.htm
http://www.solenoidc.../e-05-125p1.htm

I don't know how much an electromagnet like this would cost, or if the pull is strong enough for actual use drawing a slingshot. Here's something at Amazon.com that is similar (it's an electromagnetic door lock). It quotes 100 lbs of pull for $38. But I don't know what kind of power you have to pump into it to get 100 lbs of pull, nor how big it is. http://www.amazon.co...pd_sim_dbs_op_2

Sounds like an interesting project for someone with money and time to look into (that wouldn't be me - I have neither!) Hmmm, I've almost talked myself into thinking this might actually work. But being an engineer, I tend to ignore little details like "It might weight twenty pounds, dim the lights of the city when you power it up, and sterilize any male within 50 feet when you actuate it". Ahhh, ... details, details!


----------



## Guest

Dayhiker said:


> I took Joerg's design and mixed it with some of Baumstamm's pouches and came up with this, which I think is better? (With all due respect, of course.)


this design is similar with mine.








inside 2 holes of pouch is smaller for me.


----------

